# anyone know when to stop taking low dose aspirin?



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls, i'm currently 20 weeks pregnant, started taking aspirin after i had 2 m/c's early this year. i put myself on it as my doctor wasn't helpful, but am not sure when i should stop?? thanks in advance xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Im not sure if its self prescribed. Im on it for medical reasons and have to take till birth - dont know if that helps xxx


----------



## Beadette

I was wondering the same thing. I think I'm going to continue to take it x


----------



## hotpinkangel

i daren't stop taking it in case something happens :-(


----------



## Mrmojo1971

I'm interested in the answer to this as well - I've done a bit of googling and all I've found so far is a suggestion that you should stop at 32 weeks or 'several weeks' prior to your EDD presumably due to the blood thinning/ risk of excessive bleeding during delivery.


----------



## Swanny

I don't know the answer but am interested too as I am taking it also. I think I read somewhere around 12 weeks but I will be terrified to stop taking it. I think if you take it late on in pregnancy it can bring on early labour, well that's what it says on my instruction leaflet anyway.


----------



## Bunney

Hi i am a pharmacy technician (not a pharmacist) and in my training it state that a women while pregnant should NEVER take Asprin or any drug from the anti-inflammatory family as this can cause a number of complications and deformaties. Also taking asprin in 3rd trimester can cause you to 'bleed out' and cause breathing problems for the baby......if i was in your possition i would stop taking it ASAP. x
P.S i hope i don't scare you with anything i mentioned above x


----------



## hotpinkangel

really...? thanks for the advice, i'd hate to harm my baby. maybe i should try taking it every other day to 24 weeks and ask my mw for advice at my appointment??


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Bunney said:


> Hi i am a pharmacy technician (not a pharmacist) and in my training it state that a women while pregnant should NEVER take Asprin or any drug from the anti-inflammatory family as this can cause a number of complications and deformaties. Also taking asprin in 3rd trimester can cause you to 'bleed out' and cause breathing problems for the baby......if i was in your possition i would stop taking it ASAP. x
> P.S i hope i don't scare you with anything i mentioned above x

Just to be clear we are talking about low dose aspirin (75mg) which is widely prescribed to ladies who have suffered recurrent miscarriages.


----------



## WannaB

I was on 100mg of aspirin daily plus heparin injections daily. I did not have blood clotting issues at all and I think this is what its going to come down to for some ladies, so its tricky. I was told to stop all at 12 weeks when the placenta has fully taken over production. Some ladies do take it till the 34 week mark but from what I understand they have diagnosed blood clotting issues.


----------



## Sophist

WannaB said:


> I was on 100mg of aspirin daily plus heparin injections daily. I did not have blood clotting issues at all and I think this is what its going to come down to for some ladies, so its tricky. I was told to stop all at 12 weeks when the placenta has fully taken over production. Some ladies do take it till the 34 week mark but from what I understand they have diagnosed blood clotting issues.

I'm taking specifically to prevent clots forming in the placenta, I've had 2 second trimester losses that were suspected to be due to this. I'm not sure what they will recommend for me as when to stop.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Thank you, i've never been tested for clotting probs as my docs weren't really interested as i had 2 losses and already had 2 children. i'm just scared to stop incase something happens iykwim? i'm going to speak to my mw at 28 weeks and ask what to do i think


----------



## Beanbabe

Hi I have two children and have had two mc so our situations are similar. I was prescribed 75mg aspirin and have been taking it since I got my bfp. I am just a few days ahead of you and have not been told to stop taking it. I have an apt 2moro and I will try to remember to ask consultant about when to stop.

I will post her reply 2moro for you (if i remember - baby brain at it's height lol)


----------



## Minimin

Hi, 
I have had three MC's and am 37 years old. Also slightly high BP so fertility specialist at Kings College, put me on 75mg Asprin. Told to take until around 24 weeks. Then consultant said a bit later- 32 weeks I think- not too close to birth as the Asprin thins your blood and you dont want that complication of excessive bleeding at the birth. The Specialist at KC said- there is no known effect at that dose and it would do no harm in my situation.
Can you speak to your doc and get the situation assessed for you? Everyone is different and on it for different reasons- clotting issues, BP etc :shrug:
Good luckx


----------



## Vickieh1981

My doctor said that they need to assess with me as I have a history of antepartem haemorraging. She said at 32 weeks they need to make a decision because if I am bleeding out anyway then thinning my blood might not be a good idea but as I get blood clots behind my placenta causing partial abruptions then stopping might not be good either.

:-(


----------



## Beanbabe

Hi - I asked my consultant and she said that I was to take it to 36 weeks. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## AS1

Hi - I have had 3 mc also and am currently taking aspirin and clexane injections, even though I tested negative for the blood clotting problem. 
I think I have to take it until 36 weeks - loads of women have done this in the past the reason being that you are tested for the blood clotting prob usually after multiple mc's (when you are no longer pregnant) and the clots can develop JUST while pregnant so I'm on it as a precaution. As long as your doc and mw are aware you are taking the aspirin it will be fine (as long as you don't have stomach ulcers etc) but to put your mind at ease its prob best to check with them :hugs:


----------



## hopes-up-sd

From what I've heard, if you need aspirin to prevent clotting in the placenta, then you need to take it until you give birth. A clot at any time can harm the baby, not just early pregnancy. I saw one Labor and Delivery where they had the mom to be stop the aspirin 2 days before she was being induced, to prevent her having excessive bleeding at the birth. Perhaps you can consult a different doctor, who supports your choice to use the aspirin about it. So that you can make a safe and informed decision. Best of luck!


----------



## sue247

I asked my consultant this a few days ago, i was told they used to advise women to take it until 32 weeks. Now they feel it is fine to go to 37 which is when i will stop.


----------



## Swanny

Midwife told me on Thursday at booking appointment about 34 weeks

x


----------

